# 1974 Massey Ferguson 175 fuel lift pump spacers



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a 1974 Massey Ferguson 175. Diesel is leaking into the oil. I'm having the injection pump rebuilt. I am also replacing the fuel lift pump. When I removed the lift pump there were two metal spacers between the pump and the engine block. The spacers are about 1/8" thick. There was one gasket between the spacers and the block. There was no gasket between the spacers and the pump. Metal to metal seal. I've had the tractor 34 years and have not had any leak there. The new pump I bought came with only one gasket. The new pump I bought is the same except where the lever contacts the cam shaft is at least 1/4" higher than the old pump. The lever makes contact on the top of the cam shaft. I guess I have two questions here. Since the new pump lever is higher, should I install the pump without the spacers so to get the lever closer to the same position the old pump contacted the cam shaft? If I need to install the spacers as it was, should I make another gasket?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Wayne, A lift pump doesn't need to pump much fuel. I think its primary function is to maintain a low pressure (like 7 psi??), and bypass most of what it pumps. I would err on the safe side and put the shims back. See how it goes.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

BigT said:


> Hello Wayne, A lift pump doesn't need to pump much fuel. I think its primary function is to maintain a low pressure (like 7 psi??), and bypass most of what it pumps. I would err on the safe side and put the shims back. See how it goes.


Big T, I think you are right. If it doesn't pump enough then its easy to go back and remove the shims. What do you think about the lack of a gasket between the shims and the pump? After I replace the lift pump and the rebuilt injection pump and it doesn't crank off then I can do the easiest thing and remove the discharge line on the lift pump, turn the engine over and see it gets some spurts from the lift pump.


----------

